# Muzzy X-celerator Rest



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

I wonder how it effects timing....


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

gjs4 said:


> I wonder how it effects timing....


Shouldn't affect the timing at all. rest goes up and down freely. There is no actual tension on this rest from a spring.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

I owned the first generation a couple years ago and loved it. Now I bought the new excellerator for my dream season and I will fix it in few days.


----------



## huntinhard24/7 (Jun 10, 2007)

Back to the top for a great review.


----------



## taiwin (Mar 30, 2009)

can you post pictures if you can?


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

taiwin said:


> can you post pictures if you can?


Have to get to work, but will post some pics tonight.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## Tlariat (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## pokeyl (Dec 2, 2008)

I have spent the last 3 month working on my version of this using parts from a mathews system. Mine is much smaller, but riged to fit only the new Bowtech


----------



## midget777 (May 18, 2009)

It looks really big, does it weigh much?


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

pokeyl said:


> I have spent the last 3 month working on my version of this using parts from a mathews system. Mine is much smaller, but riged to fit only the new Bowtech


I was going to try that, but wasn't going to drop the cash to buy two rest and make one. I need to try the new Accelerator rest though.


----------

